# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Библиотека пьес Александра Чупина.

## Nali

Уважаемые коллеги! В помощь всем режиссерам рекомендую этот сайт. Творите и будьте счастливы.
http://www.dramaturgiya.narod.ru/

Если у кого-то есть такие же или подобные сайты, давайте будем делиться и помогать друг другу в поиске интересных пьес. 
Мне очень нужна помощь в поиске пьес где задействованы только женщины,  буду рада любому совету.

----------

Елена Ромашова (09.07.2018), Мармар (28.05.2017)

----------

